# Best software to see expences and income?



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I while back I have seen one member that has developed this program or something of data that helps you see how much you spend materials and how much you pay to workers, taxes and etc? I just want to keep track of all those things to help to see earnings 
Thanks!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> Hello, I while back I have seen one member that has developed this program or something of data that helps you see how much you spend materials and how much you pay to workers, taxes and etc? I just want to keep track of all those things to help to see earnings
> Thanks!


I saw that also but can't remember who made it. I use Excel and input stuff different than that for was. Plus we have an accountant who does a much better job than I do.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Quickbooks didn't work for you?


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Quickbooks didn't work for you?


I just got quick books 2014 for Mac recently. I may just be technologically challenged, or that darned program is extremely hard to figure out for someone new to business.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

DirtyPainter said:


> I just got quick books 2014 for Mac recently. I may just be technologically challenged, or that darned program is extremely hard to figure out for someone new to business.


Don't feel bad. I've been using it for 12 years now but had to take a course to truly realize all of its potential.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Don't feel bad. I've been using it for 12 years now but had to take a course to truly realize all of its potential.


I tried and figured pay some else to deal with that part. I have to say it isn't easy.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys might give it a shot. How much does it cost?


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Quick books will run you around 200+, if I remember correctly.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> Thanks guys might give it a shot. How much does it cost?


You can also use the online version which may be easier and pay a small monthly fee.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I got mine as Costco Wholesale. Not sure where you're at but if you have one in your area and you have a membership it's atleast $20 cheaper than anywhere else I saw. Amazon is always a safe bet too.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

DirtyPainter said:


> I got mine as Costco Wholesale. Not sure where you're at but if you have one in your area and you have a membership it's atleast $20 cheaper than anywhere else I saw. Amazon is always a safe bet too.


Yes i got costco membership. What software is it? Darn Quicks book is expansive


----------

